# Ctrl+Alt+Del @ Login Screen Not Working



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

This is complicated. At first, I wasn't using the Ctrl+Alt+Del to login to Win10 Welcome screen. But, no users were showing up, so I booted into Safe Mode so I could change the login screen to use the Ctrl+Alt+Del to see if the Users would show up at the login screen - they did. Problem now is that the Ctrl+Alt+Del won't disengage so that I can see the login for entering password. Since I cannot get into the computer, I have no idea how to get the Ctrl+Alt+Del to disengage. It does it for the Admin account as well.
Here is the system info for the computer in question:

It's a Toshiba Satellite laptop
Processor & Memory
Processor:	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5500U CPU @ 2.40GHz
Physical memory:	8 GiB

Operating system
Name:	Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
Version:	10.0.10240
Service pack:	

I have TeamViewer that I can use, but it just takes me to the login screen that I cannot bypass. I have spent several days trying to find a solution to this problem with no success. Any help is very much appreciated. Right now I'm using an old laptop so I can look for solutions to the problem. I will continue to look. Windows 10 has been a challenge for sure. I've had to reinstall it several times because the Start Menu items would stop working and everything I found online would not work - seemed like the only solution was to do a clean install. It would work for awhile, then go back to not working.

The last problem I was having was that the users would not show up on the login screen. That's this current problem I'm experiencing. I tried using the Ctrl+Alt+Del to see if they would show up when I tried that method - they did, but the Ctrl+Alt+Del won't disengage so that I can enter the password. Also, I see the circle when I get a flash view (quick view) of my username... so it looks like I might not be able to enter the password anyway??

And, I noticed that prior to the no user accounts showing up on the login screen, I was using a PIN instead of my password. For whatever reason, when MS did the last update, the PIN option went away and it reverted back to having to use the password to log into the system. Have no idea how to fix that either.

So, in short, here are the problems I'm experiencing:

1. At first, no user accounts on login screen (including the hidden Admin account)
2. Was able to change login screen to force use of Ctrl+Alt+Del to see if accounts showed up - they did
3. Ctrl+Alt+Del will not disengage so that I can enter password on account to access system
4. Circle is seen at location of password entry box on quick view when trying to use Ctrl+Alt+Del
5. PIN use no longer enabled - due to recent Win10 update maybe?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF :smile:

How To: Require Ctrl-Alt-Del Logon for Windows 10 | Windows 10 content from SuperSite for Windows


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> Welcome to TSF :smile:
> 
> How To: Require Ctrl-Alt-Del Logon for Windows 10 | Windows 10 content from SuperSite for Windows


Thank you for the reply; however, I was looking to disable Ctrl-Alt-Del and not enable it. But I appreciate the help!

I was able to get into my Toshiba using TeamViewer. I'm not really sure what happened, but the login screen just suddenly showed up and I entered my PW as fast as I could before it changed its mind! I was able to remove the Ctrl-Alt-Del as a requirement to login. But once I logged out of the system, there were no users on the Login screen - once again. Good grief, you think something is fixed, only to find out it is not fixed. Frustrating!

So, now that I have disabled the Ctrl-Alt-Del function for logging into the system, I need to find out how to get my user accounts to show on the login screen and how to re-enable PIN sign in as a replacement for using a password. Also, I did notice something else once I was able to get into the Toshiba laptop. When I went to "Settings" "User Account" "Sign-In Options" - there weren't any. It was blank... no options available and it looked like it was trying to "think" or "search" for the options (the little dots that travel over the top of the page you're on.) Any idea what's going on with the Sign-In Options? Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Other Users Not Displaying On Windows 8 / 10 Logon Screen

How To Create & Login With A PIN Or A Picture Password In Windows 10


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

I forgot to add, I'm also noticing a really LONG boot before the Login screen shows - like, 1-2 hours. This started after the last Win10 update a week ago. IF I can get into the Toshiba again, I will try updating all the drivers from the Toshiba support site and see if that makes a difference. I have to say, of all the MS OS systems, this one has been the most frustrating for me.

Part of the problem is that I have short-term memory loss due to PTSD, so I spend a lot of time looking up stuff I've looked up but can't remember. So I will apologize in advance for my memory short-comings. :/


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> Other Users Not Displaying On Windows 8 / 10 Logon Screen
> 
> How To Create & Login With A PIN Or A Picture Password In Windows 10


SpywareDr - I swear you are an angel from cyber heaven! I did stumble across the users not displaying page right before I saw your post! LOL

I know how to create the PIN or Picture Password - the problem is that those options are not showing for some reason and I'm not sure why. When I go to the "Sign-In Options" there's nothing there - it's blank.


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

I won't be able to do anything with the Toshiba until it decides to show me the Login screen - it's taking 1-2 hours to boot and I don't know why. All of these issues started right after the last Win10 update a week ago.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Terrae said:


> I forgot to add, I'm also noticing a really LONG boot before the Login screen shows - like, 1-2 hours.


Recommend doing a backup and then a clean install of the Operating System.


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

Tried that already - didn't help. Why? Because once it installed the most recent update, all these issues started all over again. So, I'd rather find a way to fix the problems so that they won't recur.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you can get into the Toshiba again, go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. 
If it says that it cannot repair all files, then run SFCFix.exe and then run *SFC /scannow *again.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If the problem was due to a Windows 10 update, I would think there would be an untold number of other Windows 10 users worldwide screaming bloody murder.

If that Windows 10 update is truly incompatible with your particular setup though, you would either have to try and convince Microsoft to re-write it so it didn't crash your setup, or run an Operating System that is compatible with your hardware.

The reason I say that is because I do not believe there is a way to stop Windows 10 from automatically installing Windows updates . . . other than staying disconnected from the 'net.


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> If you can get into the Toshiba again, go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.
> If it says that it cannot repair all files, then run SFCFix.exe and then run *SFC /scannow *again.


Spunk.Funk - I will let you know what happens IF I can gain access to the Toshiba again. Thank you so much for the help. It's gonna be awhile before I can do anything - it's still in bootup mode (see attached pic)


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> If the problem was due to a Windows 10 update, I would think there would be an untold number of other Windows 10 users worldwide screaming bloody murder.
> 
> If that Windows 10 update is truly incompatible with your particular setup though, you would either have to try and convince Microsoft to re-write it so it didn't crash your setup, or run an Operating System that is compatible with your hardware.
> 
> The reason I say that is because I do not believe there is a way to stop Windows 10 from automatically installing Windows updates . . . other than staying disconnected from the 'net.


@SpywareDr - the weird thing is that I had Win8.1 Pro previous to the upgrade - I never had these problems. It's only since I did the upgrade to Win10 Pro. I will keep tinkering with it until I can't anymore. Then I will decide what to do from there.

The very first thing that happened after the upgrade was the Start Menu, Store, and Edge would not launch. I saw a TON of people having this issue. I did a clean install to fix this problem after trying everything I could find on the Internet to fix the problem and none worked, so just scrapped everything and did a clean install.

All was going fine until the update a week ago. I have a suspicion that it's driver related. So, as I mentioned in a previous response, IF I can get back into my Toshiba I will try and manually update all the drivers FIRST before I do anything else. If that doesn't help move things along, I will try Spunk.Funk's suggestion. If that doesn't work... I will have to think about what to do next because I really, REALLY do not want to scrap it again and do another clean install.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can always uninstall the latest update. Go to Start/Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In Programs and Features, click on *View Installed Updates* on the Left panel. Search by date of when this happened, and uninstall the update. When Windows Update alerts you to this update, right click it and *Hide* it.


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> You can always uninstall the latest update. Go to Start/Search and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In Programs and Features, click on *View Installed Updates* on the Left panel. Search by date of when this happened, and uninstall the update. When Windows Update alerts you to this update, right click it and *Hide* it.


If installing the drivers doesn't fix it, I will try that also. As of now, a couple hours later, and here is where I am (see attached pic)








it's just circling around the password box... *sigh*


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

@Spunk.Funk, I ran the SFC /Scannow and it did find errors and fixed them, but then I got a popup message indicating something has stopped the service... it was in the wee hours of the morning, so I was tired and didn't take a screenshot like a dork. After I got up this morning I rebooted - unfortunately, that part is still having problems - still taking hours to boot up. Once it decides to let me in again, I will try your second recommendation - to run the SFCFix.exe and then do another SFC /Scannow and see what happens. I did update all the drivers manually from the manuf. site, so I am no longer concerned too much about that aspect.

Is there a way for me to see what file(s) the system is having problems processing as it is booting up? Maybe if I can find out which file the system is having trouble processing I can find a solution.

Thank you both for all your help - I do very much appreciate your time and knowledge.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If it's a heck of a lot faster to boot up in Safe mode, that could indicate something other than Windows is causing the delay. Run MSCONFIG > Startup tab to see what you might be able to disable.


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

SpywareDr said:


> If it's a heck of a lot faster to boot up in Safe mode, that could indicate something other than Windows is causing the delay. Run MSCONFIG > Startup tab to see what you might be able to disable.


@SpywareDr - I had already done that previously, but I did go back in and check it to make sure nothing had reverted back to "enable" - everything was still as I had set them (disabled.)


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Does it boot up in Safe mode in less than, let's say 5 minutes? 

If not, have you run the hard drive manufacturer's Diagnostic Utility to make sure the hard drive is not failing?


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

@SpywareDr - I have tried to get it to go into Safe Mode, it just takes me to the options for System Restore, Startup Repair, etc., but not into Safe Mode.

I did what Spunk.Funk suggested - running the 2 different repair options. These are the results I got:

Running SFCFix:

SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-09-16 10:21:21.400
Microsoft Windows 8.1 - amd64
Not using a script file.

AutoAnalysis::
SUMMARY: No corruptions were detected.
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.

Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-09-16 10:25:14.904
----------------------EOF-----------------------

After running the System Integrity Check:









At this point, I have no freaking clue what is causing the slow bootup. I have:
1. installed all updated drivers directly from the manuf. site.
2. Disabled all unnecessary start items in startup menu
3. I have ran SFC /Scannow - found errors & fixed, but still slow bootup.
4. I have ran SFCFix.exe - no errors found
5. I have enabled Safe Boot in BIOS (to ensure there is nothing messing with BIOS boot files)
6. I have disabled Fast Startup to see if anything changes - no change.
7. I re-enabled Fast Startup to see if anything changes - no change.

Ideas (besides clean install that is LOL)?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Other than doing a backup and clean install of Windows, I'm afraid I'm fresh out of ideas.


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

Terrae said:


> @SpywareDr - I have tried to get it to go into Safe Mode, it just takes me to the options for System Restore, Startup Repair, etc., but not into Safe Mode.
> 
> I did what Spunk.Funk suggested - running the 2 different repair options. These are the results I got:
> 
> ...


==========================

Here's the last update that was installed - and which I believe may have started everything that is now happening. Everything started happening as I stated previously about a week ago - if you notice the highlighted update, you'll see it was installed about a week ago... thoughts???


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3081455


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi there,

You certainly have a plethora of upgrade problems from Win10--sorry to hear about that. Did you remember to run the Win10 Upgrade Assistant prior to attempting the first Upgrade or Clean Install? 

In any case, this ferrets out many of the common problems in Win10 upgrades *BEFORE* the upgrade of course, including lots of driver and applicaiton program incompatibilities. 

Sounds to me like you have a hardware failure somewhere in that laptop and you need to track it down and find it. None of my Win10 upgrades or clean installs had these kinds of problems (except with the Preview test editions of Win10). 

I might suggest that you test your laptop hardware.

*Try the following:*

I suggest you test your RAM sticks with *MEMTEST*, run each stick individually for a minimum of 8 passes. If *MEMTEST* returns errors on any or all sticks; that stick(s) has failed and must be replaced.

Next, test your hard drive. Download the free *SEATOOLS* drive diagnostic from seagate.com. Run *BOTH* short and long tests. If *SEATOOLS *returns any errors, then your drive has failed and must be replaced. Reinstall Win10 and retest.

Hopefully this will fix most of your problems, especially if you did find a faulty RAM stick or hard drive. :thumb:

If the problem persists, you might purchase another new hard drive from ebay or amazon; depending on size probably $40-$100. With *MEMTEST* passing and a brand new hard drive, the options for bad hardware would then lie with your Motherboard, and it would be time to replace it. Usually quite expensive $175-$1500 depending whether your are in the USA or not.

For most folks, a Mobo replacement is often more expensive than simply replacing the laptop (especially if you're in Australia or Norway). 

Last thing I could mention is it would be helpful to have the exact Satellite model number so we could look up on Toshiba website whether or not they provide Win10 drivers yet for this laptop. If they don't, it's unlikely whether Win10 will ever work correctly on this laptop. Usually BIOS and Chipset drivers at the very least would be required. The good news is that there's a chance this laptop could work on Win10, since it came with Win8.1. Microsoft has publicly stated that for the next year, until July 29 2016, Win10 will use 8.1 drivers for all computers. After that the computer makers will be free to redesign their hardware and Motherboards to use native Win10 drivers. If your computer doesn't get driver updates for Chipsets/BIOS posted to their support site at that point in time, it will never work. Something to keep in mind. That means you need to resolve your Win10 upgrade problems prior to that cutoff date of next year--you should have plenty of time. 

Good luck,
*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Troubleshooting and repairing Windows 10 problems - by Ed Bott

My biggest problem with Windows 10: Instability - by Mary Jo Foley


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You certainly have a plethora of upgrade problems from Win10--sorry to hear about that. Did you remember to run the Win10 Upgrade Assistant prior to attempting the first Upgrade or Clean Install?
> 
> ...


Okay, BIGBEARJEDI... I'm running the final LONG test on the hard drive. So far, every test has come up with ZERO errors, and I'm guessing that the long HDD test will give the same result.

I'm copy/pasting what I have so far in terms of text results that I can paste here:

*Toshiba Satellite Radius P55W-B5112 Laptop*

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>wmic bios get smbiosbiosversion
SMBIOSBIOSVersion
1.00


C:\WINDOWS\system32>


From System Information:

BIOS Version/Date INSYDE Corp. 1.00, 12/03/2014
SMBIOS Version 2.7
Embedded Controller Version	1.00
BIOS Mode UEFI

Memory Test Results:

Description:
The Windows Memory Diagnostic tested the computer's memory and detected no errors



This is the ONLY System error I am receiving. When I try to look up the error, Microsoft has no information available:

Error	09/19/2015 10:38:35 AM	Service Control Manager	7023	None
The Microsoft Passport Container service terminated with the following error: 
General access denied error

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 09/19/2015 10:38:35 AM
Event ID: 7023
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: KIDDOS-TOSHIBA
Description:
The Microsoft Passport Container service terminated with the following error: 
General access denied error
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7023</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-09-19T17:38:35.628858800Z" />
<EventRecordID>86227</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="712" ThreadID="804" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>KIDDOS-TOSHIBA</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">Microsoft Passport Container</Data>
<Data Name="param2">%%2147942405</Data>
<Binary>4E0067006300430074006E0072005300760063000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

I'm going to attach screenshots of the hard drive testing results:















These are just for the 2 short tests I've run. I am currently running the LONG test on the hard drive


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

Also, thank you for the suggestions and the help, they are very much appreciated. My laptop is not even 6 months old, so I'm somewhat confident I won't find hard drive, memory, or mobo errors...

I AM, however, very curious about the password container error


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

SFC found no _integrity violations_, so all your system files are in good shape 


> Microsoft Passport Container -
> Windows 10 ServiceManages local user identity keys used to authenticate user to identity providers as well as TPM virtual smart cards. If this service is disabled, local user identity keys and TPM virtual smart cards will not be accessible. It is recommended that you do not reconfigure this service.
> This service exists in Windows 10 only.


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you for the reply, spunk.funk - yeah, I understand what you're saying, however, I'm getting an error with regard to the Passport Container and I'm wondering if that is what is causing the slow boot?? I guess what I'm asking is, when the system is trying to boot, and it's trying to access this Password Container, it's getting an error and is causing the system to boot slowly in an attempt to either continue to access the container, or try to auto-fix the problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *Control Panel/User Accounts/Manage another account* and Create a new User account with Admin rights. Log out of the user you are in and login as the new user. See if that is quicker, if so, then your User Profile has become corrupted. Please copy your files to the new user account and use that for your login. Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

spunk.funk ... thank you for the recommendation... I will try that and let you know what happens... I was kind of hoping to avoid that, but it looks like that's pretty much the last thing I can think of to do as well... I had found another forum that had given instructions on how to find the service in the registry and look at the permissions... once I found it, I added me to the permissions with full administrative rights... then went back to try and turn on the Passport Container service, but it's still refusing to let me have permission... so, I will try creating the new account and see what happens... right now I'm using my Microsoft account... do you think that makes a difference? It's not a local account... *light bulb goes on over head* ...hhhmmmm... I wonder...


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Terrae said:


> Also, thank you for the suggestions and the help, they are very much appreciated. My laptop is not even 6 months old, so I'm somewhat confident I won't find hard drive, memory, or mobo errors...
> >>>_You're quite welcome! Yes, you're probably right about that. Most laptops don't have failing Memory sticks or Hard Drives in the first year. However, they do suffer from a problem that Desktop PCs don't and that's their mobility factor; in other words they are often dropped! This can prematurely cause either or both of these devices (RAM sticks + HDD) to fail! Desktop PCs, especially the old ones were rarely moved, especially the full-size towers that weighed in at around 50-60 lbs. Laptops however, different story. Don't be so sure is all I'm saying.<<<_
> I AM, however, very curious about the password container error


_>>>I saw that, and Spunk and SpywareDoc both gave you excellent suggestions for trying to resolve that error. Personally, unless you are employed by a Federal or State government agency, or are serving in the Military, you would not need the TPM; not sure if you're completely familiar with it. Here's the wikipedia link: _https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Platform_Module
_If you don't work for any of the Government agencies, especially the Alphabet agencies (FBI, NSA, CIA, NCIS, etc.) I don't believe you need this level of security protection for a personal laptop.<<<_



Terrae said:


> Okay, BIGBEARJEDI... I'm running the final LONG test on the hard drive. So far, every test has come up with ZERO errors, and I'm guessing that the long HDD test will give the same result.
> _>>>This is true for the most part. However, even if *SEATOOLS *passes, you may have a problem with the HDD, and need to replace it with a new one for testing purposes. This is very rare, but I have seen it happen before. But you should try the other suggestions like the Profile copy first.<<<_
> 
> I'm copy/pasting what I have so far in terms of text results that I can paste here:
> ...


>>>This is good; it seems like the LONG test can take overnight; (up to 24 hrs.) on drives 1TB or larger. And your drive is a 1TB.
Good job on providing us the test results back. :thumb:<<<BBJ>>>


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> _>>>I saw that, and Spunk and SpywareDoc both gave you excellent suggestions for trying to resolve that error. Personally, unless you are employed by a Federal or State government agency, or are serving in the Military, you would not need the TPM; not sure if you're completely familiar with it. Here's the wikipedia link: _https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Platform_Module
> _If you don't work for any of the Government agencies, especially the Alphabet agencies (FBI, NSA, CIA, NCIS, etc.) I don't believe you need this level of security protection for a personal laptop.<<<_
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. Good grief BBJ - I tried everything I can think of, and just about every suggestion I got from others - nothing worked. I'm not going to worry about the Microsoft Passport Container, apparently it is supposed to deny you access and is a manual start (trigger)... how do I know this?

I ended up having to do what I really REALLY didn't want to do - reformat and do a clean install. Everything is working AWESOMELY! So far, no problems. When I went back in to look at the MPC service - it was exactly the same way - manual start (trigger) and when I tried to start the service I was denied access... so my guess is that this is the way it's supposed to be. And no, I'm not in any of the ABCs - however, I AM ex-military! Key word - "EX" LOL

I would like to ask a final question tho - I noticed that whenever you do a "file" restore - from the FileHistory backup service - you get all these crazy numbers in parentheses at the end of every file name. Every time you do a back up and then do a restore, you get MULTIPLE copies of the same freaking file! My hard drive is nearly full because I didn't realize that the backups in FileHistory had multiple copies of the same file!!

Does anyone have any idea what the heck that is all about and how I can get it to NOT do that in the future??? And, I've run a program that is supposed to find duplicate files - the problem is that with this numbers in parentheses name extension, it's not actually finding ALL the duplicates... I've tried doing a search with the added numbers in the name, which it finds and puts in the trashcan, but I'm afraid to delete them because I'm not confident that it only deleted duplicates. I did; however, have the settings skip the 2 program files locations and the 2 windows locations (Programs, Programsx86, windows, windows.old) because the last thing I need is for it to delete system files and I have to reformat/reinstall again... no thanks! LOL

Any ideas about why it's doing the name with numbers thing is appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Terrae


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Terrae said:


> Also, thank you for the suggestions and the help, they are very much appreciated. My laptop is not even 6 months old, so I'm somewhat confident I won't find hard drive, memory, or mobo errors...
> >>>Sure, sure you bet. It's definitely a squirrelly problem. I also noticed that your laptop is running a UEFI BIOS which adds some additional troubleshooting challenges. From what I gathered, you enabled or re-enabled the Secure Boot in your BIOS after your Win10 upgrade or install. This is normally good, since you don't want anyone but you being able to make changes to Windows from a boot device (USB or DVD). I suggest that if you do run through a clean Win10 install, which may have required you to disable UEFI and run CSM mode (if not don't worry about it), you may need to ensure that after your Win10 clean install, you go back into your BIOS and change from CSM back to UEFI in additon to re-enabling the Secure Boot option. Depending your exact model and it's BIOS options, you may have to fiddle with these options to disable the TPM mode, if that's even possible to do. If so, I would attempt to do so, and leave out the TPM if you can upon the next clean install. It may not make a difference, but your comments about the inordinately long boot times may be related to TPM as you have suspected. I've only worked a couple of laptops with this option and did not experience this particular issue of long boot time.
> If after trying the other suggestions including the Profile Copy option, and the HDD replacement option, and you attempt to disable the TPM, and the long boot time problem persists, you may have a faulty Mobo. One thing you can try, is to reset the BIOS to it's internal defaults, and do yet another clean install of Win10, and see if the problem abates. If it does fix it, could be due to a combination of 1 or more wrong settings. If it does not fix it, at this point, I would recommend updating the BIOS using a flash update directly from the Toshiba website. ***CAUTION: IF YOU'VE NEVER FLASHED A BIOS YOURSELF, DON'T TRY IT; IT'S A VERY HIGH RISK PROCEDURE, AND IF YOU DO IT WRONG, YOU CAN BRICK YOUR MOTHERBOARD!! RATHER TAKE TO YOUR LOCAL LICENSED COMPUTER PRO AND PAY HIM TO DO FOR YOU!!***
> >>>If the problem persists at this point, whether you FLASH your own BIOS, or pay to get it done, I would suggest that your Mobo is faulty and must be replaced! A very expensive fix; $175-$1500 depending on whether you are in the US or overseas somewhere. Hopefully, your problem will be resolved by the time you get to this point in reading this response. So far, you will have spent under $100 on a new HDD for the testing we recommend, and that's not too bad to narrow down your problem. But, if you get to here, you're looking at a VERY expensive fix if Mobo is toast. You could spend another $100 or so and take to a repair shop with licensed techs such as Best Buy Geek Squad and have them look at it. However, you mentioned that your laptop is only 6 months old; that means you could get it fixed for Free by returning directly to Toshiba under the 1 year factory warranty! Of course you have to pay shipping and insurance to ship it back to them at $50-$60 or so depending on the amount you paid for the laptop--you must insure at full value you paid. I just shipped a HP laptop to a friend I fixed and it was $50 Fedex for $700 insured value. This is very important!! Once Toshiba ships back to you, they will pay for return shipping so there is no cost to you on that.
> ...


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the info! After the Win10 clean install, it DID resolve the slow bootup. Now it's booting normally - no lags and takes about 15-30 seconds. I'm guessing that something went wonky with Win10... who knows... sheesh! It all started with the stupid Start Menu issues and Edge not working that EVERYONE seems to be complaining about. After I was able to get that fixed, the User Accounts stopped showing up on the Login Welcome screen... crap just snowballed from there and no matter what I tried, couldn't reverse any of the problems... so, I did a clean install and everything that was going on stopped happening... now I have a quick boot, User Accounts show up on Login Screen, Start Menu and Edge are working... so far.... so good!


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Terrae said:


> Also, thank you for the suggestions and the help, they are very much appreciated. My laptop is not even 6 months old, so I'm somewhat confident I won't find hard drive, memory, or mobo errors...
> 
> I AM, however, very curious about the password container error





Terrae said:


> Thanks for all the info! After the Win10 clean install, it DID resolve the slow bootup. Now it's booting normally - no lags and takes about 15-30 seconds. I'm guessing that something went wonky with Win10... who knows... sheesh! It all started with the stupid Start Menu issues and Edge not working that EVERYONE seems to be complaining about. After I was able to get that fixed, the User Accounts stopped showing up on the Login Welcome screen... crap just snowballed from there and no matter what I tried, couldn't reverse any of the problems... so, I did a clean install and everything that was going on stopped happening... now I have a quick boot, User Accounts show up on Login Screen, Start Menu and Edge are working... so far.... so good!


_>>>That's terrific!! So glad it's working for you now! It's amazing what a clean install and drive wipe can do for you, huh? Thanks for sharing back that all is well! Another Win10 upgrade problem solved; hooray! ! :dance:_
_*<<<BBJ>>>*_


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Terrae said:


> Thank you for the reply. Good grief BBJ - I tried everything I can think of, and just about every suggestion I got from others - nothing worked. I'm not going to worry about the Microsoft Passport Container, apparently it is supposed to deny you access and is a manual start (trigger)... how do I know this?
> 
> I ended up having to do what I really REALLY didn't want to do - reformat and do a clean install. Everything is working AWESOMELY! So far, no problems. When I went back in to look at the MPC service - it was exactly the same way - manual start (trigger) and when I tried to start the service I was denied access... so my guess is that this is the way it's supposed to be. And no, I'm not in any of the ABCs - however, I AM ex-military! Key word - "EX" LOL
> _>>>Well, then, you don't need the TPM do you?<<<:wink:_
> ...


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you to EVERYONE!!! who provided suggestions and recommendations on this issue. Although I was not able to get a happy resolution to the problem without doing a full clean install, I am forever grateful and humbled by your kindness in taking the time to try and help. So, thank you so much to everyone! :bow:

BBJ - LOL - your 2 cents are INVALUABLE!! And, very much appreciated, respected, etc. etc. etc. :=:dance:

Actually, regarding the numbers being added to the names of files, docs, photos, etc., - I did discover what that was all about - it's the UTC code that FileHistory uses to identify a file and it's location after it has been backed up. Because I'm a ding-a-ling (yeah yeah - go ahead and sing the song!) the first time I ever used the FileHistory thing I copied/pasted directly from the FileHistory folder not realizing there was a "restore" option.. duh me.. :banghead: LOL so, every time FileHistory did a backup - it added more numbers to files and copied files that had already been copied. I read a TON of posts about the nightmare of FileHistory.. ugh... so, I will look into a different option for backing up my files, folders, and settings. I did find an app that allows me to do a bulk name change, with a few entered controls, I can do a mass name change on files on my hard drive and it will give me an error after it has performed a name change and finds another file it's trying to change but already exists - those I just tell it to skip and then I can do a mass search and delete them all. It is somewhat time-consuming because I'm doing it folder by folder... I don't want it to look in places I don't want it to - like system and program files.. LOL

I used to be in IT too, but over the years I have been suffering from memory loss - I was recently diagnosed with severe PTSD and other associated stuff, so I literally cannot remember most computer-related stuff I learned a long time ago.. *sigh* ... sucks to be me.. lmao!


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Sure thing, Terrae. Glad we could help you out a bit. :wink: Interesting about the UTC codes; some stuff it's not worth trying to nail down to the nTH degree. At least you now know the big picture as to why they are there and having the option to use them or not. 

Best of luck,:thumb:
*<<<BBJ>>>*

_P.S. Thanks for the kind words!_


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

I need to find a reliable backup system tho. I don't trust the built-in Microsoft stuff... any recommendations based on your own experience? Also, I had forgotten to mention that I do have a 1TB internal drive. For whatever reason, after the clean install, it's telling me it's nearly full... I'm not quite sure about why that is. I've been scanning the hard drive for duplicate files - I've found a ton and removed them. I have renamed tons of files that have the UTC timestamp... but it's a tedious job so I can only focus on it for very short periods of time... until my anxiety kicks in.. LOL

I'm just very grateful for your time and your knowledge... thank you so much..


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok. Here's a handout I did for the recent Win10 Backup Workshop I did for my local Computer Club. Perhaps this will help you:

***********************************
*WINDOWS 10 WORKSHOP: WIN10 BACKUP*

*#1: STAND-ALONE INCREMENTAL/DIFFERENTIAL/FULL BACKUP PROGRAMS*

1. Windows10 File Explorer

2. EaseUS Todo Backup Free 8.6
http://www.todo-backup.com/products/home/free-backup-software.htm

3. AOEMI Backupper Standard 3.0 
http://www.backup-utility.com/free-backup-software.html
4. Recuva 
Recuva - Undelete, Unerase, File and Disk Recovery - Free Download

5. Paragon Backup and Recovery 14 Free Edition
https://www.paragon-software.com/home/br-free/



*#2: CLOUD-BASED INCREMENTAL/DIFFERENTIAL/FULL BACKUP PROGRAMS*
1. CARBONITE cloud-based backup (fee-based)
http://www.carbonite.com

2. CRASH PLAN cloud-based backup (fee-based)
http://www.code42.com/crashplan/




*#3: IMAGE CLONING BACKUP PROGRAMS*-[tested with Win10]*

1. Macrium Reflect Free 
http://www.macrium.com/

2. Acronis True Image 2016
http://www.acronis.com/en-us/personal/computer-backup/



****End of Document****
*********************
As mentioned before, I've tested all of these, and I certainly agree about the Microsoft built-in backup stuff being substandard. For incremental backup, there is nothing more reliable than using Windows File Explorer (Windows Explorer in earlier versions of Windows). As a former IT guy, I'm sure you're aware that there is still nothing better than that for individual file & folder backup. [albeit it's terribly time consuming, but must be done for all Customers--such a pain!].
For Image Cloning, Macrium & Acronis as already mentioned. Being in IT, I'm sure you're familiar with the "Grandfather Principle", which states you should never have less than 3 backups, on 3 different types of media, using 3 different methods or software programs to perform the backups. Having been a Network Manager, Sr. Network Engineer, Project Manager, and Assistant IT Director, I had responsibilities for Customer backups across the Enterprise up to 10,000 computers. Most of this was done on the network of course, but you couldn't rely on networks, as good as they are now, they weren't that good 20 yrs. ago. Stand-alone backups were still required as most shops do today as well. 

In the old days, I used Hard Drive, Tape Drive, and Floppy Drive backups. Today, it's External hdd's, Flash drives, DVD Drives, and Cloud backup. PLUS, I keep copies of all Customer backups on my Server2008 RAID array on a separate network/domain. I do this for 10 years, even though the IRS only requires 5 years of record keeping (used to be 7 yrs.). Non-profits now require 7 yrs., so you just can't throw their stuff out anymore.:huh: 

Glad to help!! 
Have a great week.
*<<<BBJ>>>*


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

BBJ - YOU ROCK THE CASBAH! <3 Thank you. I will copy/paste the provided info... it will take me awhile, because I have focus/concentration problems.. but I will get there... thank you


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad to help, Terrae. It's what we do here. :yltype: At least this way, you've saved some time from having to scour the Internet and test all these various programs. 

Thanks for the Good words, too. Always appreciated! :grin:
Keep us posted on things...

Best,
*<<<BBJ>>>*


----------



## Terrae (Sep 15, 2015)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> Glad to help, Terrae. It's what we do here. :yltype: At least this way, you've saved some time from having to scour the Internet and test all these various programs.
> 
> Thanks for the Good words, too. Always appreciated! :grin:
> Keep us posted on things...
> ...


Nothing but love baby... nothing but love. :beerchug:


----------

